# New Graveyard Scenes Base: The Creature!



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings. Here's the latest additon to the GS line of bases; a new swimming hole for Moebious's MOTM Creature. This will be coming in the very near future from CultTVman.



















It's mostly done, just some minor tweaking left and then it's into the RTV. Here's a look at the other GS bases on Steve's table a this years WF.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very imaginative.Looks great.The good ideas just seem to keep on popping up.:thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks Great! To bad the Creech has to be cut in half to display but still it works and it's very effective!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Classic pose out of the water like that. This one is out of the park!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Looks Great! To bad the Creech has to be cut in half to display but still it works and it's very effective!


Just what I was thinking - it's a good-looking idea, but after we've waited 35 years for the reissue, you'd need to cut the MOTM creature up and lose the scenic parts too. At least you could put the fish up there on the surface:dude:.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Night-Owl, another great looking base!! I will be getting one for sure. I am one who doesn't mind cutting the Gillman in half. While, I like the kit, the entire scene was not my favorite. So, thanks for the nice habitat!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You could always use the other half and make it look like another Creature diving in 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

GREAT base! Just means I'll have to get two Creatures, one OOB and the other taking a little dip...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Rick your a Master at Creating these Fantastic base's and this Creature base is a must have for me so when they are ready to buy getting me two of them!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Night-Owl said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback everyone!


Thanks for creating this Fantastic Base my friend:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> You could always use the other half and make it look like another Creature diving in
> Mcdee


LOL, that's a good one. It is a cool base but it does seem a shame to mangle the kit, especially since it is not exactly too cheap. I have one of the other bases I picked up at Wonderfest from Cult and may get more of them. The interlocking feature is nice and they bases are very well done.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool bases!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I like the bases and this one fits nicely! I don't particularly care for the MotM version of the Creature as it is a funky swimming pose so I don't have a problem cutting him up. I have a few of the re-issues anyway so its no big deal for me.

MMM


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Denis, I like your twisted ideas!!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

If you don't want to alter the kit, then the base just isn't for you! Sorry! 

The alternative would be to give him a Superman cape and have him flying over head. 

If you really want to be nitpicky about it, ask yourself why there's a swamp puddle in the middle of a graveyard populated by Vampires, Werewolves and Frankenstein's monster....


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> If you really want to be nitpicky about it, ask yourself why there's a swamp puddle in the middle of a graveyard populated by Vampires, Werewolves and Frankenstein's monster....


seepage.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Love the idea Night-Owl!

~RK~


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> You could always use the other half and make it look like another Creature diving in
> Mcdee


True! That means you can buy TWO bases then!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> True!  That means you can buy TWO bases then!


Not a bad idea at all :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> If you don't want to alter the kit, then the base just isn't for you! Sorry!
> 
> The alternative would be to give him a Superman cape and have him flying over head.
> 
> If you really want to be nitpicky about it, ask yourself why there's a swamp puddle in the middle of a graveyard populated by Vampires, Werewolves and Frankenstein's monster....


Well we do want accuracy, afterall modeling monsters is all about technical accuracy. Did anyone measure the MOM monsters and damsels to verify they are of the correct scale and all the anatomical details are accurate? Otherwise they would look ridiculous on the shelf next to my Moebius Moon Bus which is exactly to scale and detail! LOL

Bob K.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Roy!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Consider a new stone whipping wheel for Hunchback.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> True! That means you can buy TWO bases then!


Then you could make bookends out of them!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> If you don't want to alter the kit, then the base just isn't for you! Sorry!
> 
> The alternative would be to give him a Superman cape and have him flying over head.
> 
> If you really want to be nitpicky about it, ask yourself why there's a swamp puddle in the middle of a graveyard populated by Vampires, Werewolves and Frankenstein's monster....




*I was surprised to see you offering this, Steve..as you alluded before that it would be somewhat "ridiculous" to have the mom creature addition base added along with this series....

Z
*


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

> Consider a new stone whipping wheel for Hunchback.


Funny you should mention it; that's one of the projects on my to-do list.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

^^ Go! Rick! Go!
Bob


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks bob! My to-do list tends to be long, a shortage of ideas isn't one of my problems. :lol:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Be cool if you casted it in Clear blue resin!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Mitchellmania said:


> Be cool if you casted it in Clear blue resin!


Isn't it the "Black" Lagoon?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> If you don't want to alter the kit, then the base just isn't for you! Sorry!
> 
> The alternative would be to give him a Superman cape and have him flying over head.
> 
> If you really want to be nitpicky about it, ask yourself why there's a swamp puddle in the middle of a graveyard populated by Vampires, Werewolves and Frankenstein's monster....


We're just having a bit of FUN, Steve! :hat:

Personally and honestly, I really do like this base much better than the others. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You could have a base with water and two places to put the legs as if he's stepping out of the water. At least that way, you've got more creature showing (Yeah, that's what_ she _said!).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I really like this base...








There is something really eerie about having the Creature coming out of the Lagoon like that...and I believe it adds a depth to the entire diorama with the rest of the bases and kits...
Yep I give this base :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The arched back pose of the Creature makes it touchy to use much more of the figure. Thanks Mcdee!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So when will this be availible? 
I want one!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Great work Night-Owl!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Another nice job Rick - nice details, base is good scale for the figure. The nameplate is a bit overwhelming - is it a separate piece?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the great feedback guys! Mcdee; not sure when it'll be available. Chris; the nameplate and base are all one piece. I think the angle of the photo makes the plate look larger than it is.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well whenever it becomes availible...Count me in:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Well whenever it becomes availible...Count me in:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

This is an excellent base idea!

It's a great base that could be used as a stand alone with just the Creature, apart from the other kits.

- Fred


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

*New Pic Added!*

Thanks guys! Here's the finished build up:


----------



## tylerh (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow... I would love one too!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very, Very cool!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...Creature stole my Twinkie...


----------

